# Halios Watches enters the EU and Scandinavian market



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Jason Lim, CEO of Halios Watches LTD said:



> We're excited to announce the launch of Halios Watches Europe, our exclusive online reseller for Benelux, Germany, France and Scandinavia. Based in the Netherlands, the man helming Halios Watches Europe is Mr. Stephan Trimbos. His passion for watches, industry experience and unwavering focus on the customer make him the perfect partner for us. With his local presence, we hope to make it easier for our fans in the EU to purchase one of our timepieces.





> The partnership also establishes a full service centre for Halios watches in the region, enabling us to enhance your ownership experience. Mr. Trimbos and his team is at your service, and can answer inquiries in German, Dutch, French and English.​



Mr. Trimbos already has a lot of experience in the field of watches. He is also the man behind www.magrette.eu.








*Related link*: www.halioswatches.eu​


----------

